# sorry, couldn't resist...



## thenightmarefamily

Funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Or this one:


----------



## 22606

Both are excellent


----------



## Abunai

Oh, that's a good one, Pumpkinhead625.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Poe died So young, yet he accomplished so much incredible work....


----------



## scareme

Oh!!!! A Poe thread! I love it! I've posted this already, but it belongs here.


----------



## scareme




----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Mr.Poe demonstrating his Anti-Vampire collar.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*A True "Poe" Story.*

He was sent to West Point (He didn't want to be there) One day the art class was "On Location" outdoors near a bridge. They were supposed to draw the bridge(a military exercise) 
Poe got done drawing,showed it to the Teacher, it was Not what his teacher wanted! 
Poe had drawn the bridge but sitting on the bridge were two boys fishing from the bridge!
"Get rid of those boys!", Said the instructor.

Poe returned with the changed drawing. He had done it His way (not unlike the Poe of his future self! )
The boys were erased from the bridge.
Replaced by two graves on the river bank.


----------



## Lilith's Demon

That is £π¢×°π¶ awesome!!! I love Edgar Allen Poe!

My wife and I just found a 3 inch thick book of his work!!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Maybe 30 yrs. ago a man found a small book in a deserted ancient building , once a General Store, then being used as a corn crib, Edgar A. Poe's writings.
This book was "self-Published" (Poe paid to have it printed) I think the finder got something like $380,000 for it?


----------



## Lilith's Demon

Omg!!! I wish I could find a book like that! Problem is is that I'd have a hard time parting with it if it were an EAP book!


----------



## scareme

I found this cool lunch box at a haunt trade show I went to in OKC. I had the lunch box about 30 minutes before my daughter took it home. She's lucky I love her so much.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Scareme that is one fabulous lunch box!!! You certainly must love her A LOT!!!!


----------

